# claim 'partner skills' points - what IELTS score is needed?



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

please conform is it 6 in each module or average 4.5 in IELTS?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

4.5 Overall.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

shafaqat309 said:


> 4.5 Overall.




i have a reply from GSM pre-lodgement enquiry about partner English skill if i want to claim partner skill point s:

************************************************** **********************************
English requirements for secondary applicants
Secondary applicants aged 18 years or over who do not have functional English must pay a second instalment visa application charge.
This payment will entitle secondary applicants to English language tuition in Australia to enable them to achieve functional English language ability.
Functional English is sufficient English to cope with everyday situations and some work situations.
Applicants who are required to pay this charge will receive information about the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) and where they can receive tuition when their visa is granted.
To avoid payment of the second instalment visa application charge, you must provide evidence that any secondary applicants 18 years or over included in the application have at least functional English.
This evidence should be provided when requested by the case officer and before the visa is granted.
Functional english for dependents:
You must provide ONE of the following:
* your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components.
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.
* evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two (2) years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English
* evidence that you have completed at least one (1) year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English
* evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
* your primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education, or
* at least five (5) years of secondary education.
Please see: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

************************************************** **********************************
For any further enquiries about General Skilled Migration please refer to our website using the following link <http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/professionals.htm>

Yours sincerely,



*But some seniors recommend 6 in each module. IS there any one who already claim partner skills points with average 4.5 and successful?*

It is impossible to have 6 in each part in IELTS for my partner..........


----------



## zaingenius (Apr 13, 2015)

bumba said:


> please conform is it 6 in each module or average 4.5 in IELTS?


Partner skills :
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

by competent english they mean :

You have achieved a score of *at least 6* in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


----------

